# has barely had a run in her tights



## redhairedgirl

Buondì, forum!

Stiamo parlando di una ragazza giovane e inesperta, ovviamente ne parliamo male. La capa dice che questa giovinastra "has barely had a run in her tights".
Capisco che il significato è che abbia poca esperienza, ma non riesco a renderlo in italiano. L'unica espressione che mi viene in mente è che: "*puzza ancora di latte*".

Può andare?
Grazie!

RHG


----------



## Mary49

Ciao,
io capisco che questa non ha nemmeno una smagliatura nelle calze, cioè è tutta a postino, tirata, segno che non fa nulla se non pensare a se stessa. Ma che lavoro fa?


----------



## tsoapm

To my mind it might be either, but if @redhairedgirl knows that she’s _giovane e inesperta_, and the context suggests it, I guess it’ll be as she says.


----------



## You little ripper!

tsoapm said:


> To my mind it might be either, but if @redhairedgirl knows that she’s _giovane e inesperta_, and the context suggests it, I guess it’ll be as she says.


I agree, Mark. Without context I would go with Mary, but the context given by redhairedgirl suggests otherwise.


----------



## redhairedgirl

Salve,
we're talking about Supergirl, Superman's cousin. It's Cat, the director of the magazine she (Kara, aka SUpergirl) works in, speaking about this brand new superhero, who is, of course, "alle prime armi" and is making lots of mistakes and more harm than good.
Thank you for your answers!
RHG


----------



## Mary49

Se si sta parlando di Supergirl, concordo. RHG: "armi" non "army"!


----------



## sorry66

redhairedgirl said:


> "has barely had a run in her tights"


I'd suggest that it also means that she hasn't seen much action.


----------



## You little ripper!

sorry66 said:


> I'd suggest that it also means that she hasn't seen much action.


 You could be right!


----------



## Pietruzzo

Are you talking about sexual action?  Are they calling Supergirl a "verginella"?


----------



## sorry66

Pietruzzo said:


> Are you talking about sexual action? Are they calling Supergirl a "verginella"?


Definitely not! I was thinking of superhero action - she's a bit of an ingénue as far that's concerned.


----------



## tsoapm

Pietruzzo said:


> Are they calling Supergirl a "verginella"?


This too is a possibility, I’d say.


----------



## sorry66

tsoapm said:


> This too is a possibly, I’d say.


How do you draw that conclusion?!


----------



## redhairedgirl

Hi, @petruzzo!
no, definitely no sex involved, we're talking about SG experience in the field. "Verginella" would be awkward here, although it sometimes means "without experience" not only in a sexual context. I completely agree with @sorry66, SG is "ingenua" because she hasn't "run enough miles in her tighs", I guess.


sorry66 said:


> Definitely not! I was thinking of superhero action - she's a bit of an ingénue as far that's concerned.


. @Mary49 I got an email with a comment of yours but I can't find it in the thread.


----------



## You little ripper!

sorry66 said:


> Definitely not! I was thinking of superhero action - she's a bit of an ingénue as far that's concerned.


My mind clearly needs a good wash!


----------



## tsoapm

sorry66 said:


> How do you draw that conclusion?!


I’m only saying it’s a possibility. Why bring her tights into it, I wonder? Other metaphors are available. They extend all the way up to one’s naughty bits, and you wear clothes out by taking them off and putting them back on. Just an idea.





You little ripper! said:


> My mind clearly needs a good wash!


And shame on me for understanding you!


----------



## sorry66

redhairedgirl said:


> I completely agree with @sorry66, SG is "ingenua" because she hasn't "run enough miles in her tighs", I guess.


I was thinking that when you get into fights with villains etc. your tights are going to get laddered ( tights get laddered very easily - even without moving about much!) so that confirms her lack of active experience as a superhero.

@You little ripper! Wash away!


----------



## tsoapm

Oh right, yeah that too @sorry66 , more innocently. Superhero tights.


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> How do you draw that conclusion?!


Well...as far as I can remember that kind of "action" can cause "smagliature."


----------



## tsoapm

Looks like the dirty minds are starting to win the day!


----------



## Mary49

Supergirl wears tights, doesn't she? They are called "calzamaglia".


----------



## redhairedgirl

Exactly. The reference to the "calzamaglia" reminds me of Robin Hood, though. So, can I say the general meaning is "ha ancora molta strada da percorrere"? (in her tights). "Ha ancora la calzamaglia pulita/intatta", "ne ha di chilometri da fare, con la calzamaglia" ?


Mary49 said:


> Supergirl wears tights, doesn't she? They are called "calzamaglia".





sorry66 said:


> I was thinking that when you get into fights with villains etc. your tights are going to get laddered ( tights get laddered very easily - even without moving about much!) so that confirms her lack of active experience as a superhero.
> 
> @You little ripper! Wash away!


----------



## You little ripper!

sorry66 said:


> I was thinking that when you get into fights with villains etc. your tights are going to get laddered ( tights get laddered very easily - even without moving about much!) so that confirms her lack of active experience as a superhero.
> 
> @You little ripper! Wash away!


How clever - that thought never occurred to me!  I understand (not from personal experience, but hearsay ) that putting your tights into the freezer before you wear them strengthens them and reduces the risk of laddering. I'm now off to wash my mind.


----------



## sorry66

tsoapm said:


> Why bring her tights into it, I wonder? Other metaphors are available.


I think it's also to highlight her femininity but male superheroes wear tights too so... hmm.
I stick by the idea that you're not going to get laddered tights by just sitting on a chair - you need action - kicking supervillains etc.

Thanks for the tip, YLR! Years of hastily thrown-away tights when it could have been avoided! 

Edit: I've been assuming all along that we were talking about superhero tights! I've just seen your updated post # 17 tsoapm with 'superhero tights'.


----------



## Pietruzzo

sorry66 said:


> Edit: I've been assuming all along that we were talking about superhero tights!


I was thinking of "collant" instead. "Collant" are more likely to get "runs" than "calzamaglia" though.


----------



## tsoapm

Pietruzzo said:


> I was thinking of "collant" instead.


Ditto. We only had the superhero info from #5, and I didn’t cotton on (good phrasal verb, that) until @sorry66 more or less spelt it out in #16.


----------



## sorry66

What is the difference between 'collant' and 'calzamaglia'? Is the first like 15 Denier and the second like thick, woollen tights? You don't usually get ladders in the second. I always think of 'superhero tights' as being relatively thin.


----------



## tsoapm

The WR dictionary says:


> *collant* - Calzamaglia femm. alta fino alla vita.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks, Mark. 





Supergirl wears 'collants' but I was mistaken in thinking that all superheroes wear thin tights.


----------



## Blackman

sorry66 said:


> What is the difference between 'collant' and 'calzamaglia'? Is the first like 15 Denier and the second like thick, woollen tights? You don't usually get ladders in the second. I always think of 'superhero tights' as being relatively thin.


That's exactly the difference. In a figurative way, calzamaglia is the superhero costume, one piece up to the neck.


----------



## sorry66

Thanks for answering, Blackman! All is clear now.


----------



## london calling

sorry66 said:


> I'd suggest that it also means that she hasn't seen much action.


That's what I though too: she hasn't done much 'running' in her Supergirl costume yet.


----------



## MR1492

Pietruzzo said:


> Are you talking about sexual action?  Are they calling Supergirl a "verginella"?



No, I've seen the show and that's not it.  The reference is to her time as a superhero.



Mary49 said:


> Supergirl wears tights, doesn't she? They are called "calzamaglia".



No, she doesn't wear tights as we would expect Superman or Batman to wear.  She has over the knee boots and "sort of tights."  To me, they are more like nylon stockings/hose.  Here's a picture.







Remember, her boss in the new series is a woman who is the owner/editor/publisher of a news magazine.  I think she was saying that Supergirl had not been doing the superhero gig for a long time and therefore had not done enough to get a run (meaning a hole or tear) in the tights yet.






Phil


----------



## sorry66

Hi Phil, I posted a similar picture in post # 28!


----------



## MR1492

sorry66 said:


> Hi Phil, I posted a similar picture in post # 28!



I see.  When I first read your post, the picture didn't appear.  Sorry for the duplication.

Phil


----------



## Suhrman

I'm thinking either A) she constantly buys new pairs of tights constantly (maybe even in bulk) or B) perhaps her ability to not get hurt extends out a few millimeters to whatever she's wearing just like how Dean Cain's Superman explained it once in "Lois & Clark: The New Adventures of Superman".

A better question I have would be how does she wear her tights underneath her regular clothes if her regular clothing outfit doesn't include tights? And in her case as well as Superman how do they explain wearing their boots underneath their heels, flats or whatever business shoes or gymshoes they happen to be wearing before revealing their superhero outfit? I mean I can accept that somehow their cape gets folded up nicely somehow but the shoes and in supergirl's case her tights showing when her regular clothes she wear doesn't have tights?


----------



## johngiovanni

Fino ad ora, il suo collant da supereroina è quasi senza smagliature.


"A better question I have would be how does she wear her tights underneath her regular clothes if her regular clothing outfit doesn't include tights?"
It's a wonderful mystery, a metaphysical question beyond the scope of the forum!


----------



## tsoapm

I suspect we can view the tights as symbolic/metaphorical at this point.


----------



## Blackman

redhairedgirl said:


> Buondì, forum!
> 
> Stiamo parlando di una ragazza giovane e inesperta, ovviamente ne parliamo male. La capa dice che questa giovinastra "has barely had a run in her tights".
> Capisco che il significato è che abbia poca esperienza, ma non riesco a renderlo in italiano. L'unica espressione che mi viene in mente è che: "*puzza ancora di latte*".
> 
> Può andare?
> Grazie!
> 
> RHG


Io trovo che fosse chiaro fin dall'inizio e l'interpretazione di RHG perfetta.
_Non si è neppure smagliata le calze ancora..., _come una ragazzina inesperta, che non può smagliarsele visto che ancora non le porta.


----------

